# Need for Tariff Review on Unlimited Home Broadband plans by Various ISP's



## Sinja (Feb 14, 2008)

like the topic says any one up for the challenging task.
just a comparitive study on the tarrifs of the Latest Plans for home users in the unlimited category of Broad Band services.
 personally i have been trying to make a study on this but have come to know only a very tiny bit of the issue.
i believe this would be most usefull for every one. some thing like a chart on the latest tarrifs in comparison with various isps.

before any one suggests me to go to their respective web pages i suggest them to do the same and Try to Obtain a simple information such as a tarrif of an unlimited broadband plan for home only then u would realise the pitfalls in  doing so.


----------



## asad_azam (Feb 16, 2008)

I have heard that BSNL gives 256kbps unlimited at Rs900 pm




[
QUOTE=Sinja;747456]like the topic says any one up for the challenging task.
just a comparitive study on the tarrifs of the Latest Plans for home users in the unlimited category of Broad Band services.
 personally i have been trying to make a study on this but have come to know only a very tiny bit of the issue.
i believe this would be most usefull for every one. some thing like a chart on the latest tarrifs in comparison with various isps.

before any one suggests me to go to their respective web pages i suggest them to do the same and Try to Obtain a simple information such as a tarrif of an unlimited broadband plan for home only then u would realise the pitfalls in  doing so.[/QUOTE]


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2008)

It won't be as useful in practice because ISP do not provide speeds that they actually advertise. For eg: I have purchased exatt broadband 512 kbps connection but they said that the normal speed a consumer should be getting with this package should be around 350-400 kbps.

So in my opinion, its practically just a waste of time because neither they offer speeds as advertised nor there is guarantee that tariff may not change. If tarrif changes, then how many times would we update that listing. Better to throw link to tariff plan pages of various ISP.

In my opinion, Sify, Exatt, Pacenet all are equally crap, except that exatt had much cheaper rates. All are "white collar thieves". In2cable provides speeds very near to as advertised, but they are a bit expensive(as in September 2006).

None of the ISPs are worth what we pay for.

Broadband technology is crucial to India's development. Instead of actively focusing on broadband consumer woes, few of our dailies are more bothered about a heinous criminal's wedding, what his in-laws have to say about it, and every other street-gossip.


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 17, 2008)

rohan_shenoy is right .


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 17, 2008)

Actually, I would say that Airtel is awesome. I get advertised spds 24/7, 99% uptime and all downtime informed via SMS, Unbeateable Customer support. 

No I don't work for airtel  I am just a satisfied customer.


----------



## appu (Feb 18, 2008)

and i have been getting wat bsnl have advertised 2mb speed......i think many wil agree that bsnl is almost giving wat they say....
I am using bsnl from past 2 yrs and had no major problem that didnt solve within 2-3 days.
just see if bsnl is offering broadband in ur area and for tariff check bsnl home site...


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 18, 2008)

MTNL has reduced the 256kbps unltd price from 949 to 799 in Delhi.


----------



## chesss (Feb 18, 2008)

^ any mtnl unlimited 128/64 plans?? if yes whats the tariff?
and does the 799 include modem rent/tax? 
and where did u got this info from? mtnl website  always seems un-updated..

phew lots of questions..


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

asad_azam said:


> I have heard that BSNL gives 256kbps unlimited at Rs900 pm



Yes, you heard right, but what you probably did not hear is that AirTel Broadband is giving the same plan @Rs. 750 per month. That price is inclusive of 50 free voice pulses. Their service here in Mangalore is excellent. I have been using this connection for three years now.

I get a download speed of 28-29 KBps, which is a little short of 32 KBps (or 256kbps).

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 19, 2008)

in the newspaper , HT , it came that Tata Indicom si giving 512kbps UL for Rs. 1000/- ? can anyone confirm plz !


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 19, 2008)

here my revised plan for BSNL home users 256 kbps for 500/-(unlimit)
512 kbps for 1000(unlimit).i think this is a great plan.at moment  i am using 900/- for 256 kbps my dl speed is 31-35.
but ppl in mangalore(karnataka) are happy with airtel broadband bcoz upload and download speed are same where in bsnl upload speed is hopeless.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 19, 2008)

chesss said:


> ^ any mtnl unlimited 128/64 plans?? if yes whats the tariff?
> and does the 799 include modem rent/tax?
> and where did u got this info from? mtnl website  always seems un-updated..
> 
> phew lots of questions..



No 
No
Here *mtnldelhi.in/broadband/triband_tariff.htm

See plan 4


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 19, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> but ppl in mangalore(karnataka) are happy with airtel broadband bcoz upload and download speed are same where in bsnl upload speed is hopeless.



Yes, that becomes useful 
1. when you do torrents from private trackers
2. when the swarm has few seeders so that your download speed is affected by your upload speed.


----------



## chiru (Mar 6, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> here my revised plan for BSNL home users 256 kbps for 500/-(unlimit)
> 512 kbps for 1000(unlimit).i think this is a great plan.at moment  i am using 900/- for 256 kbps my dl speed is 31-35.
> but ppl in mangalore(karnataka) are happy with airtel broadband bcoz upload and download speed are same where in bsnl upload speed is hopeless.



Can anyone confirm this? As far as i know i've been using home 500 plan for a year now and the tariff is 500+12.24% VAT.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 6, 2008)

hope to see mtnl giving 512 Kbps unlimited in 1000rs too in 2008


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 6, 2008)

plz confirm abt bsnl 500 plan...as i know its not UL....i hv 256kbps UL fr download @ 30-35kbps...n ts cost is 900/mnth

Enjoy~1


----------



## thepirateboy (Mar 7, 2008)

i am on airtel 1mbps plan it costs Rs 2222/- unlimited have another connection of 256kbps unlimited..it costs me rs 900/- but i get 1200 minutes free so the net is basically free for me...the speed i get in 1mbps plan is around 140-150KBps and in 256kbps plan i get 35-40KBps both in direct download


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2008)

AirTel Mobile office in Kolkata is the cheapest option, as with a Class 12 EDGE phone download speeds are steady 32 to 35 kbps 

Price Rs. 498/- Per month / unlimited access*

*you must need to have a EDGE Class 12 supported handset for that type of seepds 

* On Selected Towers in Place (like Salt Lake, Fame, Forum) I am getting 3G sign on in the phone and speeds are going insene


----------



## acewin (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been using BSNL boradband 256KBps unlimited plan, though its stated max 2MBps, I havent seen it anytime. Dload speed on average goes 30-35 KBps( I download from torrents alot much and there max total dload never has gone more than 36 KBps for me). After inital trouble of setup( I waited for 4 months )


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2008)

@acewin

read their plans again BSNL do not Provide 2 MBPS on unlimited 900 plans  its just 256kbps for unlimited customers !!!


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 7, 2008)

acewin said:


> I have been using BSNL boradband 256KBps unlimited plan, though its stated max 2MBps, I havent seen it anytime. Dload speed on average goes 30-35 KBps( I download from torrents alot much and there max total dload never has gone more than 36 KBps for me). After inital trouble of setup( I waited for 4 months )


 
Actually the misunderstanding was becoz in their website they had mentioned upto 2MBps in this plan 2  to 4 months back. But they have corrected that now. I also went for the plan for upto 2 MBps, but 256kbps is not at all bad in 900rs


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> AirTel Mobile office in Kolkata is the cheapest option, as with a Class 12 EDGE phone download speeds are steady 32 to 35 kbps
> 
> Price Rs. 498/- Per month / unlimited access*
> 
> ...


 
ChotaCheeta my friend is trying to have net connection at his home but the problem is he is staying in outskirts where he doesnt have any local internet through cable provider neither does he have BSNL connection yet. The only thing he has is a Tata Wireless connection. I thought the plan that you have mentioned Airtel Mobile office would be better. For having internet do we have to take a new connection or we can use the existing airtel connection? Does it have to be postpaid? Can u give some examples of EDGE Class 12 supported handsets?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 7, 2008)

> I thought the plan that you have mentioned Airtel Mobile office would be better. For having internet do we have to take a new connection or we can use the existing airtel connection? Does it have to be postpaid? Can u give some examples of EDGE Class 12 supported handsets?



AirTel Mobile office can be activated on any Pre/Post Paid SIM... u just need a compatible handset...

It works with any PC/Notebook via wired DataCable or Bluetooth connection.. Phone acts as a model to connect your PC/Notebook to the Net  

For example, Nokia 2630 is a EDGE Class 6 / GPRS Class 10 Phone, which allows Data at Max 177.6 kbps (download 22 to 25 kbps) where as Nokia 5300 a EDGE class 10 (my mistake as I mentioned Class 12 ) which allows connection over 236.8 kbps (download 30 to 32kbps)  then again 3G is not official but while testing with a *Nokia E65* I see in Kolkata in selective locations the 3G sign gets on and speeds go to insane high


----------



## acewin (Mar 19, 2008)

my roomate has got 256 KBps Unlimited Airtel connection, just yesterday, and I started my speed test of my download, it easily reaches to 40KBps which I am seeing right now unlike my max 33-35KBps in BSNL, damn

I edited the post to tell I see 42KBps now,
Damn everyone, new speed update 43KBps, heehe


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 20, 2008)

i changed my plan from 64 kbps unlimited @ 534 Rs PM to this 

10 hrs of unlimited download + surfing Per month with Night Unlimited @ Rs 450 per month 
Speed Upto 2 Mbps (getting average 190-195 kbps on torrents)

Night Time : 9 PM to 9 AM 

its for older costumers 
For new Customers its 
Rs 3641 for 6 Months
Total Download Hrs for 6 months - 26 X 6 -156 hrs
Night Unlimited from 9 to 9
2 Mbps.


----------



## ctrl513 (Mar 20, 2008)

I used sify 256kbps unlimted for around 1.5 years. I tell you its the worst ISP in the world. there is no airtel broadband availability in my area (hyderabad) so recently i moved to BSNL U900 (256kbps unlimited). I will say bsnl is ok.

The funniest thing is if I download 24hrs a day i can download a maximum of 2GB in UL900 plan, where as a 500C plan user can download 4GB in 6 hours(2am to 8am) of night unlimted period.

These bsnl people should provide night 2mbps speeds for u900 also, bcz we are paying more and getting less.

Airtel doesn't even offer 2222 package in south india. and they don't even have coverage in 30% of Hyderabad (tried in vidya nagar, shivam, kachiguda etc...)

And one more point i have observed is there is no price drop in the 256kbps in the last 2.5 years.

All these public/private f***ers just want money. They don't provide true broadband unlimited within 1000 bucks.


----------



## hahahari (Mar 20, 2008)

was using airtel 256 unlimited. Was satisfied, decent uptime and awesome speeds. But the price........damn high


----------



## acewin (Mar 23, 2008)

heehe ctrl513, there are a few others to compete with it Tata Indicom.

I see even BSNL guys get my net up after I call them if there be any issues, but in Tata Indicom I never got proper servicing. And after working for a month or 2 you will get so much frustrated that you will get that connection closed. LOL


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 24, 2008)

I am a Hathway user. I am onto the following plan since today:

*512 Blast Quarterly*
*Rs.1685/- (Inclusive of taxes)*
3 months
3 GB(Total for 3 months)
512 kbps
Night unlimited(From 11 to 9)

If i download a single file at a time, i get a steady speed of 60 kBps.


----------

